# Dumocrate !!



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt076 I know the turth hurts them.:smt076 
22 Ways to be a good Democrat 
________________________________________
1. You have to be against capital punishment, but support abortion on demand.

2. You have to believe that businesses create oppression and governments create prosperity.

3. You have to believe that guns in the hands of law-abiding Americans are more of a threat than U.S. nuclear weapons technology in the hands of Chinese and North Korean communists.

4. You have to believe that there was no art before Federal funding.

5. You have to believe that global temperatures are less affected by cyclical documented changes in the earth's climate and more affected by soccer moms driving SUV's.

6. You have to believe that gender roles are artificial but being homosexual is natural.

7. You have to believe that the AIDS virus is spread by a lack of federal funding.

8. You have to believe that the same teacher who can't teach 4th-graders how to read is somehow qualified to teach those same kids about sex.

9. You have to believe that hunters don't care about nature, but loony activists who have never been outside of San Francisco do.

10. You have to believe that self-esteem is more important than actually doing something to earn it.

11. You have to believe that Mel Gibson spent $25 million of his own money to make The Passion of the Christ for financial gain only.

12. You have to believe the NRA is bad because it supports certain parts of the Constitution, while the ACLU is good because it supports certain parts of the Constitution.

13. You have to believe that taxes are too low, but ATM fees are too high.

14. You have to believe that Margaret Sanger and Gloria Steinem are more important to American history than Thomas Jefferson, Gen. Robert E. Lee, and Thomas Edison & A.G. Bell .

15. You have to believe that standardized tests are racist, but racial quotas and set-asides are not.

16. You have to believe that Hillary Clinton is normal and is a very nice person.

17. You have to believe that the only reason socialism hasn't worked anywhere it's been tried is because the right people haven't been in charge.

18. You have to believe conservatives telling the truth belong in jail, but a liar and a sex offender belonged in the White House.

19. You have to believe that homosexual parades displaying drag, transvestites, and bestiality should be constitutionally protected, and manger scenes at Christmas should be illegal.

20. You have to believe that illegal Democratic Party funding by the Chinese Government is somehow in the best interest to the United States .

21. You have to believe that it's okay to give Federal workers off on Christmas Day but it's not okay to say "Merry Christmas."

22. You have to believe that this message is a part of a vast, right wing conspiracy.
___________


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

shoulda left 22 out, it might hurt our chances in the revolution:minigun: :minigun:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

yep, all true...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Perfect! :smt1099


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG LMAO!

Im sending this to my friends gf (hardcore lib)

Shes gonna hate me. :smt082


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I wish I could LMAO - they're too true! And I got a bad feeling we're going to be heading for at least 4 years of socialist led government. It's starting to feel like '76.

When one party promises largess for less productive segments of society paid for by more productive segments, it's a race to the bottom. There are more takers than payers, so you can see who wins elections. I'm afraid this leads to the US as France.


----------

